# Suche Renngame zum chillen



## Sasori (17. November 2011)

Ich suche nach einem Game, wo man einfach nur auf einer Großen Map fährt, sowie Burnout Paradise, nur ohne die brutale geschwindigkeit und die zerstörungswut.

Wäre ich da mit, Test Drive Unlimited 2 am richtigen Platz?


----------



## Darkisma (17. November 2011)

Hallo Sasori,
ich habe damals TDU auf der Xbox 360 gespielt. Dort war es definitiv genau das was du suchst. Riesige Insel, super Flair. Man kann machen was man will und langweilig wird es durch die anderen Spieler auch nie.

Auf dem Pc bin ich mir aber nicht sicher, ob die Onlinefunktionen genauso super integriert sind.

Evtl. kann ich dir noch Midnight Club empfehlen. Das Spiel existiert meines Wissens aber nur für Konsole.

Gruß


----------



## Vorsicht_Bissig (17. November 2011)

Nimm Need For Speed: The Run, da kannste mit 30FPS-lock chillen 

Zu einer großen Map fällt mir nur NFS: MW ein ... Immernoch das beste nach all den Jahren


----------



## jensi251 (17. November 2011)

Vorsicht_Bissig schrieb:


> Zu einer großen Map fällt mir nur NFS: MW ein ... Immernoch das beste nach all den Jahren


 Finde ich auch.


----------



## Sasori (17. November 2011)

Danke Leute,

TDU2 da kommen keine Polizisten offline oder?

NFSMW hab ich auch für PC nur, wen man da mal 1-3 Leute anfährt, Polizei kommt gleich, BAM Arschkarte gezogen, meine wo man einfach mit irgend nen auto durch städte rasen kann und erkunden.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (17. November 2011)

GTA4 
Da kann ganz gechillt viel erkundet werden und verfolgt wird man eigentlich nur nach einem Unfall mit der Polizei selbst oder wenn die Brückenmaut verweigert wird  . 
Aber kann vernachlässigt werden, Stufe 1 der Verfolgung ist keine Gefahr.

Und zur Abwechslung bietet der Onlinemodus tolle Rennen, da kann sich manches Rennspiel eine Scheibe abschneiden 

Edit: ups, habe vergessen, dass im Singelpayer am Anfang nur 1/3 der Map befahrbar ist(Multiplayer alles offen).


----------



## Vorsicht_Bissig (17. November 2011)

Es gibt noch NFS: Underground 2 das is auch genial zum rumfahren, aber dann sind wir wieder ein Jahr weiter zurück ;D

zu GTA 4: eigentlich die ganze GTA-Reihe eignet sich dafür, wenn man sich ein Savegame holt xPP


----------



## brennmeister0815 (18. November 2011)

Need for Speed World - Introduction


----------



## jensi251 (18. November 2011)

Stimmt, GTA 4 ist auch klasse dafür.


----------



## Micha77 (20. November 2011)

Wie waers mit Midnight Club?


----------



## Gamefruit93 (20. November 2011)

GTA IV, NFS MW.
Jetzt nicht direkt Rennspiel aber Scrapland ist auch ganz witzig, mit Gleitern und so halt. 
Macht Spaß.


----------



## Sasori (21. November 2011)

hab mir mal alle games angeguckt und werde mir GTA IV holen, auch wen ich nur San Andreas mochte.

Jetzt habe ich mir Burnout Paradise geholt (Sonderangebot und so) finde es witzig einfach mal dahin fahren, dies und das schrotten^^ 

[Ich glaube ich habe zuviel CoD gezockt, habe Need for Speed Modern Warfare gelesen -.-]


----------



## brennmeister0815 (23. November 2011)

Need for Speed World - Introduction
Ist vom Grundsatz her kostenlos. Es gibt auch mehrere Wagen mit erspielter in-Game-Währung zu kaufen. Tuning ist damit ebenfalls möglich. Im Vergleich zum "Sonderangebot" Burnout Paradise einfach _noch_ günstiger und wird von Seiten EA/Black Box weiterhin aktualisiert.


----------



## Nummer 5 Lebt (30. November 2011)

Probier mal NFS Pro Street,das macht richtig fun.Und hat auch die beste Lenkung mit Pad.


----------



## taks (30. November 2011)

Mario Kart auf dem N64. Das chilligste Rennspiel das ich kenne


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. November 2011)

Ich würde da NfS Porsche empfehlen, mit einem 356er bist du kaum schneller wie ein Muli im gestreckten Galopp


----------



## Exception (30. November 2011)

World Racing fiele mir da noch ein,  ist aber nicht unbedingt ein Highlight. Aber für deine Ansprüche dürfte es gut passen.


----------



## 1000Foxi (19. März 2012)

World Racing 2 
Das Spiel ich manchmal wenn ich Bock drauf hab.
Man kann da auch Super Stunts machen 
Läuft glaub ich sogar ohne CD!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. März 2012)

Auch interessant Burnout Paradise


----------



## brennmeister0815 (21. März 2012)

Wurde *Split/Second: Velocity* Split/Second | When Speed is Not Enough... bereits angeführt? Falls nicht, sei es hiermit geschehen.


----------



## Yan04 (27. Februar 2013)

Das neue NFS MW! Zum chilligen Fahren optimal


----------



## Jor-El (27. Februar 2013)

Fuel kann ich empfehlen.

Codemasters - FUEL

Hat was von Motorcross Madness.


----------



## kombiv6 (28. Februar 2013)

Driver san Francisco


----------



## GotPainInTheAss (1. März 2013)

Schließe mich kombi an, Driver: SF ist toll! Grafisch lässt es sich mithilfe der ENB-Series Mod aufwerten, wodurch es auch ganz passabel aussieht


----------



## Erok (6. März 2013)

Also richtig chillig mit nur 90 km/h und Landstrassen und Autobahnen wäre der Euro Truck Simulator 2 

Zwar kein Renn-Game, aber macht richtig laune  

Euro Truck Simulator 2

Kann man sich auch erst mal eine Demo von runter laden, und glaub 3 Stunden fahren


----------



## GotPainInTheAss (10. März 2013)

Ja, der ETS 2 ist ebenfalls super 
Vorallem mit Lenkrad ist es richtig schön chillig, durch Europa zu Cruisen und sich seinen eigenen LKW zu erwirtschaften


----------



## gh0st76 (10. März 2013)

Ihr wisst schon das der Thread ein Jahr alt ist und der TE bestimmt schon was gefunden hat?


----------



## GotPainInTheAss (10. März 2013)




----------



## brennmeister0815 (11. März 2013)

gh0st76 schrieb:


> Ihr wisst schon das der Thread ein Jahr alt ist und der TE bestimmt schon was gefunden hat?


 Yup, der TE ist mittlerweile _sowas _von ge-chillt, dass er darüber glatt vergessen hat uns hier abschließend mitzuteilen, was denn die gewünschte Entspannung nun gebracht hat...


----------

